# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Multiplayer 2d Battle Game DirectX8.1

## psychotomus

now this is SUPER BUGGY but I have stopped development of it since while moving all files from c:\ to f:\ the editor(over 10,000 lines) got deleted somehow. if anyone wishes to continue. be my guest. Hope everyone can learn from this. This shows how to make a network similar to  battle.net where people create and join games. up to 8 players. You then walk around on a 2d map and fight for a certain ammount of time.

Control attacks, shifts pick up kunai''s or arrows.
#1 on keyboard changes weapon to Kunais
#2 changes weapon to bow and arrow (even plays sound of bow and arrow)
A = Auto life animation
C = cure animation
F = flare animation
H = heal animation
i = ice animation
P = protect animation
r = reflect animation

f9 plays previous song
f10 stops music
f11 plays music
f12 plays next song

you will have to open config.ini and place your IP address in it or localhost. You can even see the demo of it yourself without any opoments to see how it looks like.

Please leave feedback and rate =) this took a long time to develope though still buggy.

Edit: forgot the file
12MB RAR file.
http://www.po2upload.com/uploads/NarutoWebGame.rar

all art in the tiles folder is 100% original and the characters 100% original (well not original but sprited for this project) as well as all weapons. only art not original is the flare, ice, cure, ect.


Forgot i had an old version of the Editor on PSC. heres the link on how to creae the map files.
http://www.planetsourcecode.com/vb/s...65532&lngWId=1

If you decide to resume my project, let me know 
aim: ninja sim
msn: sim@po2.net

----------


## psychotomus

nobody has tried this yet?

----------


## singularis

On my computer when I run the Server.exe and Click listen it says:

Run-Time Error '10003': The operation is completed. No Blocking operation is in progress

What does it mean?

----------


## psychotomus

Server automaticly listens upon start. you don't have to click Listen. farther more i decided to continue this proejct: www.thenarutommorpg.com

----------


## singularis

Nice work, I wish I had the effort to attempt what you have. *Reads* I will try your newer one. It looks good.  :Smilie:

----------


## Underworld1020

I haven't tried this yet, considering I just finished reading your first post. But you should be able to get your editor back. I often delete files on accident or on purpose and find that I need them back. So I use various recovery programs to get back my data.

Anyways you should be able to get your editor back no problem...unless you've overwritten that exact space on the hard disk. If you want I can e-mail you an application that may help. I can only imagine how long it would take to write 10,000 lines of code. Or if you want I can give you list of data recovery programs that I like and use. Anyways just an idea.

----------


## psychotomus

Ive allready recovered it. I just moved it to a different place then where I thought I moved it.

----------


## Underworld1020

I see, well that's good news then. I had a look at some of the editor screen shots and they look very good. I've been wanting to make a similar 2d RPG editor for a long time now, but I'm just not there yet coding wise. I'll try your app out soon, I've been too busy lately to get into anything.

----------

